# Help Identifying This Ladies Watch



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys! 

I have this watch which I would like some more information about if you can help.

Its made by Certina. I believe it is solid gold (although I can't see any "gold" markings on the outer case and I am not sure if I am brave enough to open it up and look inside without damaging it. It has the engraving DS&S on the clasp on the strap.

Its a very dainty piece. Its a wind-up watch but unfortunately isn't working. The strap also appears to be broken. The dial is about the size of my index finger nail and it won't even go around my wrist. The person who once wore this must have been a dainty person too!

I believe the watch is in its original case so I have included a pic of this too.

Please, if anyone can date, identify and help me get this watch working or if you can give me any other information it would be most appreciated! It is very dirty where it has been sat in storage in my garage for at least 6 years so any recommendations on how to clean the watch would also be helpful.

I did a trawl of the internet and found an interesting site from a Certina watch collector but was unable to find out anything about this Swiss made watch from it. I suspect it is a 1920's piece which would fit around the time of my grandparents but can't be sure as I am a newbie to this collecting malarky!

Expect to hear more from me! I am soooo excited about sharing my watches with you guys.

Thanks

Lou xxx :angel:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, well Certina makes very good Swiss watches, and making them up to the 1970's, not sure if they are still going today.

Yours is definatley from the 1930's, very deco with the top of the watch. Difficult to tell if it is gold from here, the strap looks possible gold too, have a look between the lugs on the watch to see if there is any writing, avoid taking the back off incase it gets damaged, best left to a watch repairer who could also service it for you.

And welcome to


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me which model this Certina is? I hear its 1930's Art Deco but not sure of anything else..... :man_in_love:


----------

